# Visa validity



## Justme31170 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me how long the visa is valid for once it has been issued?

Just wondering because it may be 6 months or so before we could leave if our visa's came through earlier than expected.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Justme31170 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how long the visa is valid for once it has been issued?
> 
> Just wondering because it may be 6 months or so before we could leave if our visa's came through earlier than expected.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You must land within one year from the date of your medicals.


----------



## Justme31170 (Oct 26, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You must land within one year from the date of your medicals.


Thank you Auld Yin


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You must land within one year from the date of your medicals.


Suppose that you got married and informed the CHC/CIC after the medicals. What would happen then?


----------



## nigelstephnie (Oct 25, 2010)

As far as I know visa is only valid for 6months and you have to file for extension to avoid being penalized.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nigelstephnie said:


> As far as I know visa is only valid for 6months and you have to file for extension to avoid being penalized.


What type of visa are you alluding to? I suspect you're talking about coming as a visitor which has a six months limit. A PR visa is just that, Permanent, and does not expire. A TWP visa is good for at least two years. Please do not provide misleading information.


----------

